

Ask HN: Tips for a newbie freelancer? - alexgaribay

What are some tips that you have for someone who is about to enter the freelancing scene?<p>What kind of tools do you use to keep track of hours&#x2F;tasks&#x2F;accounting?<p>What are some things you wish you knew when you started freelancing?<p>I&#x27;m about to take on my first gig and would appreciate any advice from people that have experience in this realm.
======
markdownmail
If you go through a consultant make sure the rate they quote is the rate you
get. Sometimes they'll quote a rate and then take off their cut. Normally
around 15-20%

------
Jeremy1026
I use Billings Pro on Mac, its $5/mo for the lowest tier, but the time
tracking/invoicing/estimates/etc that it offers is well worth the price.

